# UCLA portfolio?



## laytonw5 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

 I'm applying for the fall 2010 screenwriting mfa at UCLA, and I haven't been able to find specific parameters for the portfolio. I'm sorry if I'm just blind and have missed the obvious, but can someone enlighten me as to how many works (or number of pages) our portfolio should include.

 Also, I've never had to construct a creative portfolio before, so if anyone can link me to some examples in terms of layout or format I would really appreciate it.

Cheers!


----------



## laytonw5 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nevermind, I answered my own question. But to anyone wondering the same thing - here is UCLA's answer:


Is there a page limit for the Screenwriting MFA Creative Writing Samples?
For the most part, no. Most applicants submit 1-2 creative writing samples of various length. Full length feature submissions however, should not be over 120 pages, double-spaced.


----------

